# Functionality is the Name of the Game for Rinehart?s New Woodland Hunter



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*Functionality is the Name of the Game for Rinehart’s New Woodland Hunter*

Functionality is the Name of the Game for Rinehart’s New Woodland Hunter
Janesville, WI. - Rinehart Targets is excited to introduce the extremely versatile, six sided Woodland Hunter target to those who love to let arrows fly. Manufactured from Rinehart’s Woodland FX Foam, this shooting surface can handle anything that is thrown at it.

The Woodland Hunter incorporates Rinehart’s renowned “self-healing” foam for unmatched durability capable of absorbing all arrows and bolts. After the job is done, you’ll find that extremely easy arrow removal was also a key design point when making of this target. Six different shooting sides are offered by the Woodland Hunter, including two 3-D deer sides. 

Rinehart’s new Woodland Hunter target exemplifies functionality, durability and versatility like no other target. The Woodland Hunter retails for $129.99.

For product information and media inquiries, please contact Glenn Walker, [email protected] 

About Rinehart Targets:
Since 1999 Rinehart Targets has been manufacturing the best 3-D archery targets on the market. A combination of quality, durability and unique offerings makes this product one of a kind. Rinehart has continued to expand their product family with the introduction of the Rhino Series™ for the 2013 season. Rinehart’s diverse target line has been extremely well received by all levels of archery shooters and will continue to introduce cutting-edge technology in the future.











AT News


----------



## govdodge (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone been using this target and how does it compare to the rhino block?


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

What are the dimensions of this model? I have an earlier version with a replaceable center core. Replaceable center core is a good thing but I am not sure if they are available? Anybody know about cores?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Of it is the rhino block xl that you have, the cores are replaceable.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Tunaboy said:


> What are the dimensions of this model? I have an earlier version with a replaceable center core. Replaceable center core is a good thing but I am not sure if they are available? Anybody know about cores?


I couldn't find one anywhere in my area and even asked a shop to order me one. They didn't.

I called the factory and got a blemished one for $38. the only blemish was that a little of the green paint was cracked. Can't tell it from 20 yards.

Be aware that they make/ made two sizes of this target. 16" and 18", I believe. I assume the cores may be different, but don't know that for sure. 


Best of luck to you.


----------



## govdodge (May 19, 2013)

The dimension is 16x16x13, same as the rhinoblock. I think it may not have the replacement core .


----------



## govdodge (May 19, 2013)

I emailed rinehart and the woodland is made with a different foam that is stiffer a and is not the self healing type like in the rhinoblock and xl series. It also doesn't have the replacement core.
The self healing foam has a tendency of lasting longer than the fx/woodland foam.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice target.


----------

